# Treiber für TV Karte Terra Tec Home cinema funktioniert nicht



## sobo85 (22. März 2011)

*Treiber für TV Karte Terra Tec Home cinema funktioniert nicht*

Hallo, 
habe folgendes Problem mit meiner TV Karte:
unter Vista 32bit lief meine TV Karte problemlos, seit ich meinen PC auf Win 7(64bit) umgestellt habe, funktioniert sie leider nicht mehr wird im Gerätemanager nicht erkannt (unbekanntes Multimediagerät). Habe eine Updateversion (6.15.11) von terra tec für terra tec home cinema runtergeladen in der sich auch aktuelle treiber befinden, leider funktioniert es immer noch nicht.

Hat jemand ähnliche Problem damit? Was kann ich tun?

Grüße und schon mal vielen Dank für Antworten


----------



## OctoCore (22. März 2011)

*AW: Treiber für TV Karte Terra Tec Home cinema funktioniert nicht*

Wenn dir jemand helfen soll, solltest du ruhig nebenbei bemerken, um welche TV-Karte es sich handelt. Ich vermute mal, dass Terratec mehr als ein Modell anbietet.

Update: Falls du jetzt denkst, das hättest du getan - _TerraTec HomeCinema_ ist nur der Name des beiliegenden TV-Programms.


----------



## sobo85 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Treiber für TV Karte Terra Tec Home cinema funktioniert nicht*

nachtrag:

name der karte: cinergy 1200 dvb-s

treiber gibt es ja eigentlich auf der seite von terratec....aber sie klappen nicht. kann sie nicht installieren


----------



## OctoCore (22. März 2011)

*AW: Treiber für TV Karte Terra Tec Home cinema funktioniert nicht*

So wie ich das sehe, brauchst du das BDA-Driver-Setup (32/64 bit). NICHT das Homecinema-Update.
Oder hast du die BDA-Treiber auch schon versucht?


----------



## sobo85 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Treiber für TV Karte Terra Tec Home cinema funktioniert nicht*

Das hatte ich bisher noch nicht probiert. 

Habs aber gerad mal getestet, supi jetzt läufts. 
Vielen Dank


----------



## OctoCore (23. März 2011)

*AW: Treiber für TV Karte Terra Tec Home cinema funktioniert nicht*

Keine Ursache!


----------

